# about a plan



## viper1

Need a plan. 
What time of year to buy chicks.
If I buy chicks what do i expect.
How long do you keep them in the house? This is Ohio and cold now. Assuming they'd be better after adjusting to weather. Feed?
What temps and age should they go into coup? Change feed?
trying to get my head around this.


----------



## Marengoite

Hi, Viper.

Welcome to the wonderful world of chickens. 

Before you buy them, you need to figure out what your goals are. Meat? Eggs? Both? Are you going to just raise them and keep them for a long time or are you going to want to keep them about two years and then cycle them out with fresh hens? Or if you're raising meat chickens, do you want them to grow fast (8 weeks) or moderate (12 weeks) or slow (18 weeks or more)? If you want eggs, do you want brown eggs or white, (or speckled or blue or green)? How many and how often do you want them? 

Yes, that sounds like a lot of questions, but it helps you narrow down what you want to get. Once you jump that hurdle, then you get to figure out which breeds that meet your goals are the ones that will fit best with your situation. Sometimes this is based on personality, other times on color, other times on just a hunch.

For instance, I have Buckeyes and Barred rocks because they both lay medium to large brown eggs in decent amounts. I also have a Golden comet who is an egg laying machine. She lays a large brown egg with dark spots and does so far more regularly than any of my other chickens. These are calm, easy-going breeds that form the backbone of my egg production.

For fun and eye candy, I'm also raising Silver Spangled Hamburgs. They lay small white eggs and are crazy as junebugs. But they are very pretty and full of spunk. 

So, to answer your question, the best time to get them is right about now. You can brood them in a garage in a 30 gallon plastic tub with a heat lamp over them for the first couple weeks or so. Then, when they start to feather out, you can gradually move them outdoors. By the end of February, it's usually not too cold and they can handle it. Then, by August or September, depending on the breed, you should be getting your first eggs. 

Good luck.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Like Marengoite, I live in Ohio and Buckeyes have been my favorite for many years....only breed I have kept over a decade!

March/April is the ideal time to get your first chicks but you should have an order already placed if you want a "rare" breed because they sell out quickly. For newbies I always suggest they pick a few chicks up at their local feed mill or TSC store (generic hatchery stock) just to get their feet wet and see if chickens are what they really want to raise! It's cheap and easy and you can try a bunch of different types at one time just to find something you like. Start off slow and ask questions most of the folks at the feed mill or TSC will be happy to help you get started, too!


----------



## realsis

Hi and welcome! I'm also a new chicken keeper . before i got my chickens I swear I read probably six books on care so I could know what to do! After choosing my breed I read up on that particular breed. My chicks are staying in the house until they feather out. I made a great brooder out of the box that water melons are shipped to the store in! It's thick, large, and works really well! The grocery store will give it to you if you ask. Make sure it's the large thick one. You can get creative on what you use for your brooder. I use pine shavings as litter it works great! Smells good too! I got chick waterers and feeders made for chicks to prevent drowning and dumping. You need a brooder light. To keep them warm which you will adjust the temp weekly. A thermometer helps you regulate temp. It's really been a lot of fun having my chicks! I have two one month olds and I have one two 1/2 month old, I'm ordering one more 21/2 month old Friday and that will be my small flock of four chickens. I made a outside covered run for them about 8 feet long, six feet high, and 8 feet wide. I've framed in the coop with there run. I bought there coop online but now wish I'd made it myself. I have to add Another nest box to it and shingle the roof. It's kinda Small so likely I'll build another pretty soon but I think with some work I can make it work for now. The breed I choose was the silkie. They are pretty small very fluffy birds. They are very sweet temperament. Every day I work with my chicks and older bird to tame them. I have to say it's been a wonderful experience! Now the older bird is falling asleep in my lap! I'm making progress! I still have so much to learn but it's been a lot of fun! I wish you luck with your babies and when you get them, post lots of pictures! I think you will really enjoy the experience! You generally switch the chicks from starter feed to grower feed at around5- 6 weeks.; mine are a bit over 4 weeks, maybe 5 weeks now and I just switched them. If all else fails just read the bag of food and it will tell you. But never give layer feed to chicks. There is too much calcium and it can harm or even kill them. So start out with chick starter, I used the medicated kind but that's up to you. Then graduate them to grower, then when they are laying, of course layer feed. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## viper1

*Plan*

Well my thoughts are Id like to have eggs and meat. Mostly the eggs. Figured some hens and a rooster and let nature take over. 
Guess one rooster would probably be all you want with a small group of chickens. Seems more then 1 and all they'd do is fight. My guess would be eat the extra roosters and hens when they quit laying. Wondering how many id have to have to do this. And how would you know what eggs to take or leave? 
Am I thinking wrong or would this work. Or open to better ideas.
Also not sure coop or tractor.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

viper1 said:


> Well my thoughts are *Id like to have eggs and meat.* *Mostly the eggs.*
> .....Guess one rooster would probably be all you want with a small group of chickens. Seems more then 1 and all they'd do is fight. My guess would be eat the extra roosters and hens when they quit laying. *Wondering how many id have to have to do this. And how would you know what eggs to take or leave? *
> ........*Am I thinking wrong or would this work.* Or open to better ideas.
> *Also not sure coop or tractor*.


There are a LOT of questions in the above post....you want eggs and meat but mostly eggs. 1.) a dual purpose breed would be a good start for both and perhaps one that is a stronger layer, Golden Comets or Red Stars (hybrids) might be worth considering.

2.) How many chickens you need or want is all dependant on your family size (consumption rate) and the space you have. Some families find that 6-10 hens provide more than enough eggs others might need more hens. How often you want to eat chicken is another consideration, some people butcher 50-100 chickens at a time and freeze them others butcher only a few on special occasions....how many you need must be based on consumption.

3.) Not sure what you mean by "what eggs to take or leave"??? Here is my best guess you want eating eggs but you want hens to sit, hatch and brood as well. This is a whole other wringle because some varieties or breeds are NOT sitters or brooders. You may want to have an incubator if that is something you want to do or sselect a breed that is very broody (inclided to sit, hatch and raise chicks). Generally speaking, hatching takes place in the spring and with an incubator you would collect eggs for both eating and incubation at the same time. If you go the broody hen route consider isolating the hen that is sitting on a clutch of eggs and you wont disturb her when collecting the other eggs for eating.

4.) stop thinking (and posting) for a few days and READ some books on "keeping poultry"....this is a new book but VERY good for beginners;

http://www.amazon.com/Chicken-Whisperers-Guide-Keeping-Chickens/dp/1592537286

Andy Schnieder is the "Chicken Whisperer" and has radio talk shows, is in a variety of publications (Backyard Poultry) and on Facebook. His NEW book will help you tremendously!

Good luck and stay in touch.


----------



## Energyvet

Looks like you connected Viper.


----------



## viper1

*Thanks*

Well sorry for all the questions. I am on my 5th book now. And will download that one next. But will take your suggestion and read some more. Sorry didn't want to pester any one.
Stop back when Im not asking stupid questions any longer.


----------



## Energyvet

You're not asking stupid questions, just beginner questions. Ask away. That's what this forum is for.


----------



## Marengoite

I think what Buckeye Chickens was implying is that there's more than enough research to keep you busy for a while. You can visit your local library or TSC or whatever Ag supply store is in your area and pick up some good books that will get you started in chickens. Andy's book is good. Also, the Storey's Guide, while more geared to commercial poultry, will give you a good look at the basics. If you can borrow it from the library (it's priced a little steep for the kind of info in it) The Small Scale Poultry Flock by Harvey Ussrey will also give you enough info to come up with some really good questions.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

viper1 said:


> Well sorry for all the questions. I am on my 5th book now. And will download that one next. But will take your suggestion and read some more. Sorry didn't want to pester any one.
> Stop back when Im not asking stupid questions any longer.


There is no such thing as a stupid question....my recommendation about reading a couple good poultry books was simply to help you. Tell us the 5 poultry books you have already read so we can steer clear of them! LOL 

If my remarks offended you, my apologies.


----------



## viper1

*Offended*



BuckeyeChickens said:


> There is no such thing as a stupid question....my recommendation about reading a couple good poultry books was simply to help you. Tell us the 5 poultry books you have already read so we can steer clear of them! LOL
> 
> If my remarks offended you, my apologies.


@BuckeyeChickens Well appreciate that. But really stranger rarely offend me even when they try. Figure of a person really dont know me or me them why worry. Also if they want to think things they dont know as fact well its on them and not me.
i do ask tons of questions and some do get offended. Mostly because of a lot of health and age problems. Its more to confirm what I already think. When you cant trust your own memories as being right, well hard to be sure of your self. Oh and the books i read where great ones. But seems every one has there own thoughts also. Only stupid people really count on what they read Ive found.
Enough about that.

@ any one! 
Is there any one who understands why some breeds of chickens eggs seem stronger or rich as i call it? I know roaming and eating different things such as garlic or onions will cause it. But i mean pen raised birds. Reason i ask is wifes no egg lover and she wont eat a strong one. So want to make sure i dont get a breed known for this.

Thinking about 8 hens and 4 brown egg hens and 4 white. Want heavy layers. 
These are the Brown layers the local store recommends:Rhode Island and New Hampshire Reds 
And these are the white ones They recommend. White or Danish Brown Leghorns
No recommendations on meat but figuring on some kind of Cornish cross, Want them for frying and roasting.

The Coup im looking at building is about 25 sq.ft. in side with a 32 ft run.
And the pen under the coup will be 25 sq ft closed in for the meat chickens while the layers have full run.
Now nothing is set in stone. And including an attachment from tractor supply showing there chicks. Thought if i picked them up I get to see condition of birds. But will have to order soon for special ones. Prices seem fair.
So any one wanting to comment feel free to share thoughts and ideas i might change or incorporate. Also thoughts on meat birds. I have heard burn a light 24/7 to feed and also feed 12 on and 12 off. Says the later provent heart attacks and such. Any ideas?


----------



## viper1

*Coup*

Well this is the coup I plan to build or real simular. Im thing of making it 5 x 5 though so 25 sq.ft. I also plan to screen in the bottom of coup for the meat chickens. Then the run will be about 8 x 5ft. or 40 sq. ft.
So 25 sq.ft pen for meat.
And a 25 ft sq. ft for layers
plus a 40 sq. ft run.
No wasted space for storage items as I have plenty of storage there. And out side boxes for laying to further allow inside room. 
What would you all say the amount of chickens is i could keep in this set up? and still provide good care with less problems?

By the way I got the picks from the coups page. Hope no one minds me re posting.
I'm thinking because of coup size Im limited to 6 full size breed layers and 12 small breed. And same for meat. But im not sure.


----------



## viper1

By the way I love this design! thanks for sharing.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

viper1 said:


> @ any one!
> *Is there any one who understands why some breeds of chickens eggs seem stronger or rich as i call it?* I know roaming and eating different things such as garlic or onions will cause it. But i mean pen raised birds. Reason i ask is wifes no egg lover and she wont eat a strong one. So want to make sure i dont get a breed known for this.
> 
> Thinking about 8 hens and *4 brown egg hens and 4 white. Want heavy layers.*
> These are the Brown layers the local store recommends:Rhode Island and New Hampshire Reds
> And these are the white ones They recommend. White or Danish Brown Leghorns
> No recommendations on meat but figuring on some kind of Cornish cross, Want them for frying and roasting.
> 
> So any one wanting to comment feel free to share thoughts and ideas i might change or incorporate. *Also thoughts on meat birds.* I have heard burn a light 24/7 to feed and also *feed 12 on and 12 off. Says the later provent heart attacks and such. Any ideas*?


Farm raised eggs can taste stronger and have darker color yolks (orange instead of yellow) because of the feed or "free ranging" conditions. It really has very little to do with the breed in terms of "richness" in flavor when it comes to eggs. Some folks claim brown eggs are richer in flavor than white but I have raised both types on the same feed and when cracked or boiled and peeled you could not tell the difference!

You have selected some very good brown egg "heavy layers"....(RIR's and New Ham's) are good dual purpose fowl that can lay well plus be used for meat if desired!

The Leghorns are not as "heavy" in terms of providing meat or being dual purpose but they are outstanding layers.

Finally, the TSC brochure shows they also have Cornish Rocks and these are the 8 week growing like gang busters meat chickens like the ones raised in commercial meat farms! They are a good choice for rapid weight gain and as you mentioned they should NOT be fed 24 hours a day or they can have health problems. I have never kept lights on my CornishX for 24/7 and maybe the commercial growers do in order to get even more growth??? All in all it sounds like you are off to a good start!


----------



## viper1

*Well*

The Leghorns were favorites of my grand mother. They had roosters and raised their own peeps. But i'm thinking that's not practical for me with this size of a coop.
The Cornish seem to be favorites for meat. Confine well they say and grow as you said.
But amount of space seems to be whats left to figure. How many would you raise in such an area. I have been told I can raise more in that especially meat. But really not sure as in the winter I'm assuming the leghorns will need closed in the coup.
Do they come out in cold or snow or do you just lock their doors?


----------



## robopetz

Just wanted to say, that's a really nice coupe there! Good job.


----------



## viper1

*pen*



robopetz said:


> Just wanted to say, that's a really nice coupe there! Good job.


Thanks but not mine yet. This is one i found searching that I like. I am going to build it but with a couple changes for me.


----------



## fuzziebutt

viper, you're not asking stupid questions!! These are all questions that we have asked also, and we also learned by asking. Ask away!!!


----------



## kaufranc

Viper, some of our chickens come out in the snow, some don't . We open the door and if they come out, they come out. Welcome to the forum, you are going to like it here!


----------



## Lori64

Viper1,
Keep asking the questions. I'm in about the same spot you are - getting my first chicks this spring, haven't had any since I was a kid and those were granny's. You are asking the same questions I have. I don't like eggs but DH does and it's just the 2 of us now. Mostly looking to have fresh eggs and maybe some meat to start. Then maybe get into the peeps later.
I'm thinking about Rhode Island and Plymouth Rock and I really like Buckeyes.


----------



## viper1

*Well*



Lori64 said:


> Viper1,
> Keep asking the questions. I'm in about the same spot you are - getting my first chicks this spring, haven't had any since I was a kid and those were granny's. You are asking the same questions I have. I don't like eggs but DH does and it's just the 2 of us now. Mostly looking to have fresh eggs and maybe some meat to start. Then maybe get into the peeps later.
> I'm thinking about Rhode Island and Plymouth Rock and I really like Buckeyes.


I tend to agree but a lot these days don't. And some you don't even talk to seem to think you are. I normally ask hoping for any one and no one in particular. And If i am referring to some one i include their name.
Just My grand parent and most my relatives had chickens and other farm animals. Especially my Kentucky relatives. Now spent all my life in Ohio! But you wouldn't know it. People who know me knows my hearts in Kentucky! And call me a misplaced hillbilly. I consider it an honor too!
But growing up around chickens may get you knowing some things. I can feed and gather eggs. I can skin or pluck them. But owning now that is a responsibility the way I see it and you should know it all! Or at least as much as you can. I have taught my self many skills. Using books,internet and forums. And i have seen a lot of what we call book smart people who couldn't pick their own noses. LOL! So you can depend on me to ask until it sinks in this old fat head. And even re ask when i forget as I do a lot these days! LOL!
But no matter what i do or say the end is always the same.
I do it to either save money, get a better safer product or just to have fun!


----------



## viper1

*oh*

Oh yeah forgot. I have a severe tendency to over talk, or drift off subject. So always correct me any one who notices. 
Im doing some better, but for over 6 years I was restrained to a bed and then the house. Alone most the time except for my wife. So now I do tend to talk too much when i get the chance. But i will try to refrain as much as i can!


----------



## Circle_U_Farm

Vipor
That is the thing about a forum. You can say as much or as little as you like. If someone doesn't like it, they can go to another page, or just skip through your posts. I tend to ramble on in person more than on a forum but everyone is different. And everyone learns differently. I am more of a hands on person. I have to see it or hold it or deal with it on my own to get a full understanding. Good luck with your new venture. You are doing it right by researching everything before you jump in.


----------



## Vanessasilkies

Hi I'm also from Ohio and my first chicks came from Craigslist and I got them in April. I put them in a Rubbermaid container with food, water and a heat lamp. Now 4 years later I have 3 coops, incubators, numerous brooders and cages. My advice is to do lots of reading and most of all learn from your mistakes. I've had everything bad that can happen, happen. 

Take the long road. Do things by the book. And don't beat yourself up if stuff happens. Use common sense. Once you get your coop, make sure it is secure and your birds are locked up at dusk nightly. 

It takes time. Those first chicks I bought on Craigslist turned out to be all males.


----------



## viper1

*Well*

When I can I prefer hands on too! But to much to prepare for if I hope to have healthy birds. 
Also the school of hard knocks is all familiar too me. I don't expect much problems unless it's health wise. As a hunter I am prepared for more then some.
I have kept many animals and creatures before. But each have their own problems.
I am a little worried about the meat chickens. I don't approve of abuse, but understand the reality of things also. I am thinking on Cornish rock for meat. I also see where some people and hatchery's claim up to 50 % loss. and that seems too high to me. Is this because of the breed or the owners, maybe both?


----------



## Lori64

If I get a few chicks from TSC, will it be a roll of the dice because I have to rely on my inexperience picking out females? I wouldn't be worse at it than the employees based on my experiences with them concerning the species I do know a lot about. Many of them wouldn't know the chickens from the ducks, in other words.


----------



## viper1

*well*

Wife surprised me today and may change my plans. She wont admit it but seems like shes getting to like the plans. 
Her thoughts was the place behind barn is just a place to mow. Out of site and not used. Thinking of turning it into a nice run. Her idea.
Also since that corner of the garage isn't used why not close it in inside and make a coup there? Lot bigger and easier to protect.
She wants whit and brown eggs but no Easter eggs...yet.
Also some eggs to sell
Also why buy chickens after the first time and raise some of our own? So a rooster or few.
So I see my plans going down the tube but maybe a much better one emerging. Maybe an assortment of the better layers. But some that are cold and heat proof. Does well in a coup and run, and lays lots of eggs. I also figure the recommendation will be dual breeds now. As the extra will need culled I think. 
Still may start off with some Cornish cross for early butchering. And figure extra roosters will be meat also. Well I know this changes every thing. And so sorry for the 180 turnaround. But sure some of you will understand the wanting for more.
Ok any one still want to advise me? Or have i made you all mad. LOL!


----------



## Lori64

That's good news - the spouse getting on board. Makes it more enjoyable.


----------



## Jim

Glad she is coming around. My wife was not crazy about the idea at first, but, she loves her "chickies" now.


----------



## Circle_U_Farm

Like I said, I started with 6. "I'm only going to have 6 layers" And one nice "pretty" coop. Now I have 3 breeds, 4 coops, 3 tractors, a shed, 53 total chickens and they are multiplying. The chicken math doesn't only pertain to the birds. But more like the multiplying coops, birds, and feed. But if you enjoy it and the birds are healthy and giving you something back, that's all that matters. Just know that you will more than likely always put more money in than they give back. But what is the price on knowing exactly what is in your food? I think that is priceless.


----------



## Energyvet

And my chickens are measured in the joy I get from having them. They make me laugh, they teach me about social issues, and they keep my mind off all my troubles. Likely they lower my blood pressure, too. I'd love to spend all day with them if I could.


----------



## viper1

*Well*

Well been around a lot of killing on the farm and as a hunter. Getting soft in my old age. But is is still a necessary thing to me. But i don't believe in abuse or cruelty and try to be as quick and easy as possible. 
I enjoy watching chickens or any animal. One reason we have so many predators. To me only three reasons to kill. Protection,food, or to put something out of its misery. 
and to day with the foods as tainted by chemicals and preservatives a person should try not to consume store bought any more the necessary.
Figure Ill give them a run 10 to 15 times what they need. An inside the barn coup nice and dry and safe.


----------

